# UAW LOCAL 647 Veteran's Committee Open Bass Tournament - 5/20/17



## basswhisper (Jul 20, 2013)

UAW LOCAL 647 VETERAN's COMMITTEE OPEN BASS TOURNAMENT


*FUNDRAISER FOR UAW LOCAL 647 VETERAN'S COMMITTEE*

*OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!*

*Location: Rocky Fort: East Shore Boat Ramp*

*DATE: May 20, 2017*

*TIME: 6:00 am or safe light - 2:00 pm*

*COST: $60.00 per boat + $10.00 for big bass*


*UAW Local 647*


Registration at the Rocky Fort east shore boat ramp. To support local area Veterans.

QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS?



CALL: Richard Lanning at (937) 302-7028




*IN SOLIDARITY,*

*Alissa Sergent, Chairperson*

*Veteran's Committee*

AS pm

opeiu98/afl-cio


----------

